

Where to Be an Entrepreneur  - psogle
http://www.entrepreneur.com/magazine/entrepreneur/2009/august/202666.html

======
spydez
The all-on-one-page version:
<http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/printthis/202666.html>

~~~
arange
Wow, the original is 10 pages... really? This is getting out of hand.

------
steveklabnik
I have no complaints about doing things here in Pittsburgh. We have our own
incubator (AlphaLab) and a solid Open Coffee Club. Everybody seems helpful,
and everyone knows everyone else. It's a small town.

